# Option  XkbLayout down't work on Xorg 7.4



## graudeejs (Feb 3, 2009)

I installed Xorg 7.4 from ports without much problems, but here's one


```
Section "InputDevice"
        Identifier  "Keyboard0"
        Driver      "kbd"
        [color="Red"]Option      "XkbLayout"    "lv"[/color]
EndSection
```

XkbLayout doesn't seam to have effect, when i start X.
If i open geany, i can't type in my native.

Of corse i can add a line that changes laguage in fvwm startup file or .xinitrc, but, why doesn't this work.
On all previous versions it was fine


----------



## ale (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't have xorg-server built with hal, but it that is your case, maybe this [post=10924]post[/post] may help


----------



## axbat (Feb 3, 2009)

Try inserting into ~/.xinitrc the following:
setxkbmap "us,lv" ",winkeys" "grp:caps_toggle" &


----------



## Sinister (Feb 3, 2009)

input devices from xorg.conf may be ignored when xorg was installed with HAL support.

In this case exist three ways:
first - use xml HAL configs
second - disable HAL
third - use features of .xsessionrc, .xinitrc


----------



## graudeejs (Feb 3, 2009)

I know i can work around it (and i already did).


----------



## kamikaze (Feb 3, 2009)

Actually the
	
	



```
Option		"AllowEmptyInput"	"off"
```
setting in the *ServerFlags*-Section of xorg.conf suffices. You do not have to turn off _hald_-support.


----------

